# Gauges & Gates Up



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

All of the gauges on the Trinity from north of Dallas to LL are going up at a 45 degree angle. Most are nearing 50,000 cfs. It will go much higher since it takes about 24 hours for all of the tributary creek waters to reach the main stream. Also the various water districts are deciding today how much water they can safely release from their impoundments in the upper Dallas area.

The gates at Lake Livingston dam have been raised to release 62,100 cfs due to the lake level increasing 6" overnight. There was about 4" average rain on the immediate water shed so the lake level could easily go beyond the 133.0 level today. 
The current flow is still 26,000 cfs below the record flow but that is still possible with the forecast showing more rain coming.

It is not going to be a good week for all of the property owners in the Trinity river bottoms from Goodrich to Wallisville.

A ray of sunshine. A good friend evacuated his house in the Romayor area to a rv at the outback camp ground between White Rock creek and highway 19 on upper LL.
He sent pics of a partially flooded camp ground and coolers full of real nice catfish. He said his grandkids are catching many nice 3 to 10 pound cats fishing from the bank in front of his rv.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes it is a lot of water to come. Going to take a good while to recede even after the rain stops if it ever will. The somewhat low railroad bridges look vulnerable. Even the railroad bridge in Riverside is getting to be a concern, as boaters are squeezing under it also.
I don't want to spam the forum too much, but want to let everyone know you can keep up with what's happening upstream and downstream at my website. TexasRiverData.com
Bud


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bud, at first I asked myself how one site could be much better than another. I had been using the USGS for 23+ years. NOAA is cool due to the predictions on certain gauges. The way you organized the sites makes it much easier to look at at, and I have your site on my favorites bar now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

About 15 years back I bought a lot in the neighborhood shown. It cost a few hundred dollars; I did it so I could use that private ramp into the river forever. I feel certain it is under water right now.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

TRA upped the flow to 66,000 cfs this morning.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

They keep that up and people will be catching crappie on Hannah's reef! LOL! Really though I hope this rain stops soon! I love fishing Trinity Bay but i think with that flow it is going to be a while before that is possible.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

I was fishing upper Trinity Bay about 5 weeks ago -- I could not find any salt in the water. I imagine entire East bay has turned into freshwater lake by now.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Crusader said:


> I was fishing upper Trinity Bay about 5 weeks ago -- I could not find any salt in the water. I imagine entire East bay has turned into freshwater lake by now.


It has! I was there all weekend. I think I had a better chance of catching a bass than a trout.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The gauges at Trinidad and Oakwood will top 60,000 cfs today. They have not been above 30,000 but twice since 1990. Both those time were only 40,000 cfs.
Livingston in about two fingers below 133.0 elev.
TRA is flowing 69,300 as of 8 AM 05/27. That will increase as the rains continue.
Ft Worth and southern Dallas area got hammered again last night.
All of the North east texas lakes are full and discharging water. The hill country lakes are refilling very fast. Travis has a long way to go but has recovered most than half of its deficient. 
It rained hard on the Buchanan water shed yesterday so it should start to rise soon.

All of this is hard on our immediate fishing plans but in the long run this is a huge blessing. All of those lakes that have been low for so long will be full of flooded vegetation next spring. The game fish spawn will be fantastic.

Hang on fellows. You are watching history in the making.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

TRA just increased flow to 72,600


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

Click To Visit Website
Reply to Message Return to Front Page Read previous message Read next message

LAKE LIVINGSTON DAM RELEASE INFORMATION

Posted By: Polk County Office of Emergency Management <Send E-Mail>
Date: May 27 at 12:01 p.m.

LAKE LIVINGSTON DAM RELEASE INFORMATION & ROAD CONDITIONS: May 27, 2015 11:30 a.m.

The Trinity River Authority is now releasing 69,300 cfs from the Lake Livingston Dam, and it is unknown if or when the amount will increase.

Currently, only one structure in a low-lying area within the County has been reported to have water inside the structure.

The Polk County Office of Emergency Management in coordination with Polk Countyâ€™s Volunteer Fire Departments will continue to monitor the river and lake levels within subdivisions along the Trinity River Floodplain.

No mandatory evacuations have been ordered at this time.

The Lake Livingston Dam waterflow releases can be monitored at www.trinityra.org.

Drivers can check road conditions throughout the State by visiting TXDOTâ€™S website at www.txdot.gov and click on â€œDriveTexasâ€.

You can receive Text & E-mail Alerts from Emergency Management through the emergency alert system â€œNIXLE.â€ To sign up, log onto our website at www.oem.co.polk.tx.us.

Updates at: www.facebook.com/PolkCountyEmergencyManagement

Reply to Message Return to Front Page Read previous message Read next message


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking at the upper river flow and the great possibility of more heavy rain in that area the 72,600 cfs flowing today may become the "good old days" by Saturday.
Not a good time to live in the lower river bottoms.
Also with the lake at 133.02 a lot of water front owners on LL are going to discover their docks are built too low.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

Little Mac said:


> TRA just increased flow to 72,600


Guys, you do realize this is roughly the same (or more) than produced by Niagara Falls outside of tourists season?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

82900 cfs at the Trinidad gauge, what will that slug do when it hits the dam?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Enough water to cover 100 acres 1ft every minute.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

cool shot from the dam


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Yikes 7.48 gallons per cubic foot. 72,600 X 7.48= 543,048 a per second. Serious flushing


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great pic Kellisag


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

WOW!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

dbullard said:


> Enough water to cover 100 acres 1ft every minute.


 And you were a rch conservative. That really puts it into perspective.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

another shot of the dam








HWY 19








Harmon Creek

*not my pictures stolen from facebook*


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Flow @ Trinidad is 98,300 & @ Oakwood is 78,700. That's a lot of water headed our way


----------



## catchafish (Mar 23, 2014)

fishinganimal said:


> Yikes 7.48 gallons per cubic foot. 72,600 X 7.48= 543,048 a per second. Serious flushing


 Wished I could get that out here in Pecos. I could fill these frak ponds pretty quick............


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Biblical*

My son, north of Dallas said some areas got another 6 inches last night. Flow north of the lake now over 100,000 cfs.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great pics, kellisag! I hope everyone's flood insurance is current!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep Mark, I just saw where it is 102,000 cfs at Trinidad.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am feeling this may be a record breaking event before it is over. 
Homes, dams and bridges around the state being destroyed.


----------



## OneOverX (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone know if the bank/bulkheads around the boat ramp at the end of FM 2457 (Old 190) or the bank at Kickapoo Marina are accessible right now?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I am feeling this may be a record breaking event before it is over.
> Homes, dams and bridges around the state being destroyed.


I'm with ya there. Heck there's 4' difference between Riverside & Kickapoo as we type, more on the way...


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

If I wasn't in Smokey Mtn. Nat. Park attending a fly fishing school, I'd walk out the back door and see how high the water was on the levee on Liberty. 
Redexpress Jr. checked for me yesterday and said "plenty of room left", 8-10 ft. I think the levee is 35 ft above sea level. I think that is 3-4 ft higher than the 1994 flood. I hope.


----------

